# Bettas and glofish



## Tralyn (Dec 2, 2011)

Does anybody have experience putting bettas and glofish together? I am aware that glofish are zebra danios and tetras. I currently have 2 bettas: one is a female with some female platys and zebra danios and the other is a male with tetras so I know bettas can get along with these types. But will the glow be enough to agitate the (male)betta? Not the male with the tetras, a different one that is. I plan on starting a new tank (in addition to the 2 that I already have) with the glofish. I would like to add a betta but if its not a good idea, then I'll just stick with glofish. Or I'll just try it and move the betta if it doesn't work. Any advice or suggestions?


----------

